# Abdominal Flushing



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have occasional flushing of my abdomen. This is vertical red striae and sometimes general redness from about my navel down. This does not appear to be related to hormonal issues, and is occasional. The striae (about 1/2" long) and redness disappear on their own, after a few days to a week. There does not seem to be a pattern; this is occasional. This does not seem to cause pain, however I do seem bloated and tired when it happens.Any ideas as to what could be causing this? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here, some info for you.http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003287.htmHope that helps.BQ


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

Actually, no.These are more like broken blood vessels under the skin. They do not stay. They come and go. They accompany the abdominal redness. It is almost as if my abdomen is engorged.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen the Doctor for it?If it has a tendency to come and go and you are not sure when it will appear or if it will be present when you have an appointment.. take a pic of it to show the Doc and bring it to the appointment.BQ


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

Tigo said:


> I have occasional flushing of my abdomen. This is vertical red striae and sometimes general redness from about my navel down. This does not appear to be related to hormonal issues, and is occasional. The striae (about 1/2" long) and redness disappear on their own, after a few days to a week. There does not seem to be a pattern; this is occasional. This does not seem to cause pain, however I do seem bloated and tired when it happens.
> 
> Any ideas as to what could be causing this? I've never heard of this before.


UPDATE: Now being investigated for Cushing's.


----------

